# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  دسته بندی کاربرها در جنگو

## demonse

یه سایت دارم که چندتا نقش کاربری متفاوت داره و هرکاربر میتونه یک یا دوتا نقش کاربری داشته باشه.
سوالم اینه که:
توی مدل هام برای هر نقش کاربری کلاس ایجادد کنم و پرمیشن هارو اونجا بهش بدم یا اینکه از group و group permission  استفاده کنم و در واقع یه مدل برای یوزر بسازم که یکی از فیلدهاش گروه باشه؟

----------

